# Hey there, hi there, ho there.



## 47th Prblm of Wonderland (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey, brothers! MM from Horicon Lodge #244 stopping by to say hey. I live in Illinois but I'm from a few different states. I am currently S.S in Blue Lodge and a member of Valley of Freeport's Scottish Rite. I'm a musician and history buff. 

If you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 30, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## 47th Prblm of Wonderland (Jun 30, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thank you. I've been around just reading and I thought I was being kind of odd to not say anything to my brothers lol.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2018)

Greetings and welcome.

What sort of history do you get into ?


----------



## Matt L (Jul 22, 2018)

Welcome Brother.


----------

